# Fishing vessel Missing Link sinks 130m off shore.



## MMMMGOOD (Aug 16, 2005)

Has anyone heard if these guys are back on dry land and what exactly happened..

Seven people were rescued this morning after their boat capsized about 130 miles southeast of Galveston late Saturday. 
The Coast Guard District command center in New Orleans received an alert at about 10 p.m. Saturday from the Emergency Position Indicating Radio Beacon of the vessel Missin' Link of Freeport.
After requesting that mariners in the area assist in the search, the Coast Guard dispatched a search-and-rescue jet, helicopter and boat. 
Around 3 a.m., a life raft with six people on board was located. The Coast Guard dropped supplies to the boaters while their rescue as arranged.
The 250-foot research vessel Mystic Viking located and rescued the seventh missing person around 6 a.m.
All of the missing people were pulled safety on board the Mystic Viking by 6:40 a.m.
Coast Guard officials are currently coordinating the medevac of one of the rescued crewmembers and arranging for the others to be taken to shore.
Kevin Robb, a search and rescue controller at the Eighth District command center, credited the boat's emergency preparation and equipment for assisting in the quick rescue.
He also credited the Good Samaritans.
“The crew of the Mystic Viking was very helpful in locating and rescuing the crew of the Missin' Link. They responded quickly to our request for help and were able to locate and rescue the one person in the water and later safely rescue the remaining six people from the life raft,” Robb stated.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Good thing they had the right gear. Hope they are all well.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Isn't that a 2cooler boat?


----------



## energinerbuzzy (Oct 28, 2008)

I think this is them!

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=231877&highlight=Missin'+Link


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Not quite that nice. Here are some pictures of our ride. 
Attached Images























It might be some 2 coolers


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

energinerbuzzy said:


> I think this is them!
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=231877&highlight=Missin'+Link


Sorry about that, you beat me to it.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Glad to here they all got picked up.


----------



## 1sicpup (Mar 16, 2009)

One of my co-workers was on that boat. His brother is/was the captain. Glad to hear they are OK. They are both 2coolers.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Be interesting to find out what happened.


----------



## bullred764 (Apr 24, 2006)

Glad the all got rescued, wonder what happened, That sure was a nice boat


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat (May 24, 2004)

Glad they are ok, with the weather that blew in this weekend i didn't think anyone would be out. Goes to show you how being prepared can make things a whole lot easier and safer.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Glad everyone is ok!!! wicked weather blew in yesterday for sure.

Wonder what the wave height and duration was when the front came thru.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

What a shame, glad everyones okay. Question, 130 miles out, a lot of insurance companies don't cover over 100 miles...Right? Happened to a friend of mine when his WC went down around the 100 mile mark. That would suck!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

"Missing Plug"


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

sweenyite said:


> "Missing Plug"


Not funny!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

007 said:


> Not funny!


 No, but glad they're okay.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Im glad to hear that everyone was rescued. It just goes to show. Never skimp on safety equipment.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Glad they had an EPIRB and raft...probably saved their lives.


----------



## Foxtrot704 (Jan 25, 2008)

Glad to hear all of the crew were rescued safely. I work in the offshore oil field and have actually worked off of the Mystic Viking. Kudos to the Capt and crew for finding the last person and taking care of all those rescued.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

IM glad this has a good ending. Everyone is alive!!!


----------



## Cope (Oct 11, 2005)

*Off topic, but*



sweenyite said:


> "Missing Plug"


back in 1980, I was on Conroe with a friend. We stopped at some small marina, and a guy was looking for a 1/2" plug for his bilge. I had a spare for my live well that would have been perfect, and I would have gladly given it to him, except he was three sheets to the wind and it was only around 9 AM. I would not have wanted top contribute to his day on the lake knowing he was only going to get drunker before he sobered up.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I heard rouge wave.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

I saw it on the news. I was hoping it wasn't a 2cool boat.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Missin'Link said:


> We're going, 6 footers don't bother us, if they even get that big.


Kinda make you wonder what took them down. Maybe what Hotrod heard, rouge wave?

Glad everyone is ok and safe.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

Hmmmm...I have seen many posts on this very board talking about how people should not be out in a 20 footer with single engines. Just goes to show that boats of all sizes end up at the bottom of Davy Jones' Locker.


----------



## Captain Randy (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm at work about 30 miles from the flower gardens, friday morning we had 44 mph winds out of the south friday evening they switched from the north at 55 mph.

Randy


----------



## the wood man (Sep 14, 2006)

I listend to noa weather radio this morning and there was a small craft advisory out.Maybe those should be taken seriously even with a craft as big as theirs.


----------



## VanillaGorilla (Jan 3, 2009)

Even a seventy to eighty footer is a small craft when mother nature wants to get ugly. Just glad they were rescued. I saw they were gone Thursday morning and was wondering about them yesterday when that front was rolling through.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hotrod said:


> I heard rouge wave.


Where did you hear this?


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

007 said:


> Where did you hear this?


...in a seashell?


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

The companies we use to insure boats of that magnatude usually don't have a mileage restriction.



FlatoutFishin said:


> What a shame, glad everyones okay. Question, 130 miles out, a lot of insurance companies don't cover over 100 miles...Right? Happened to a friend of mine when his WC went down around the 100 mile mark. That would suck!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

007 said:


> Where did you hear this?


From a reliable source.


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

So thats what they were doing out here. I saw the jet and helicopter flying around all night out here. And we had some bad weather. I didnt think they were out here just playing around. They buzzed us a few times and I thought they were going to land one time. Glad every one is OK.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Sure glad they were rescued, but I still do not understand why they would go out in the face of a guaranteed weather issue. You can't fish in 8-10 foot seas, whatever direction the wind is blowing.


----------



## sylvan (Dec 26, 2007)

donf
The answer is : TESTOSTERONE !






















... commmone guys.... we've all had those moments of insanity. It's those of us who survived those times and grew older/smarter...
You know- "Do as I say... not as I did"
All kidding asside -Glad they're OK. I am impressed that the 6 man raft and EPIRB was available and in working condition - good, INEXPENSIVE lesson for the rest of us


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

Yeppers, EPIRB's are getting so cheap now, a feller has to be nuts to go out past swimming distance without one.

I bought one when they were more $$$, would buy another if I needed it. Those guys I'll bet were sure glad they had one.


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

I am on the Mystic viking that rescued them.

The epirb got us close, but it was the whistle on the lifejacket that allowed us to find the lone man in the water. 

make sure your jackets have a whistle attached.


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

also try and find an epirb that transmits position, we had to really on coastn guard fixes that were a couple hours old.


----------



## Triad_Marine (Aug 31, 2009)

Boatflounder said:


> I am on the Mystic viking that rescued them.
> 
> The epirb got us close, but it was the whistle on the lifejacket that allowed us to find the lone man in the water.
> 
> make sure your jackets have a whistle attached.


You need every avenue of safety whe you take on the ocean! We preach it and Preach it glad you guys were there to help. They needed the EPIRB, Raft Whistles and anything else they had and who is to say even with all of it they still had a helping hand from the big fella up stairs!


----------



## adventureexpressed (Dec 29, 2009)

I would like to, if I didn't already, thank you. I don't know if you or anyone else will see this post so far after the fact, you were all generous and capable, I'm very glad you were there. 
The people in this forum, those who are on the water, were much more kind than any public forums read. I'm sure by now facts have all been clarified, yet there will likely always be some things simply up to speculation with folks more knowledgable than I. 
Speaking to the issue of the wistle...it could be heard from 6 miles away, surreal in those conditions, and comforting. Be well, and know you all did a good thing


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Wow.. So what was the final verdict? Rogue wave?


----------

